# Can windows 7 be installed in asus x553ma-xx063d?



## Digibberish (Oct 21, 2014)

Can anyone tell me if Windows 7 is compatible with Asus x553ma-xx063d.

Below r its features

At the heart of the Asus X553MA-XX063D, you can find an Intel Pentium quad-core N3530 processor functioning with a clock speed of 2.1GHz. It is coupled with a mere 2GB DDR3 RAM


----------



## PSCO2007 (Nov 18, 2008)

You can run the Upgrade Advisor.
Your Ram is insufficient, though.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Windows-7-Upgrade-Advisor.shtml

Make sure to click "custom" and decline all other crap it wants to install (Browsers, search engines, etc)


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Can anyone tell me if Windows 7 is compatible with Asus x553ma-xx063d


The *ASUS X553MA* series laptop appears to come with Windows 8.1 and supports up to 8 GB of DDR3 RAM.

It has drivers listed only for Windows 8.1 and not for Windows 7.

You need to run the *Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor* to determine if its devices are compatible with and support Windows 7.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It seems to be a version sold in India with the specs in the first post :- http://www.amazon.in/Asus-X553MA-XX063D/dp/B00N0MN9LW

If that's the right laptop it ships with DOS, so what OS is on it now ?


----------



## Digibberish (Oct 21, 2014)

it is on ms dos. will install windows 8.1. thanks. also will increase ram to 4 gb


----------



## AlexMoscow (Nov 25, 2014)

It can be installed. Even Windows 7 - 32
1. Go to Bios and change OS settings from Windows 8 to Windows 7
2. Install Windows 7
3. Install Intel Chipset Device Software from your CD
4. Go to RealTEk site and download driver for your LAN
5. Download Qualcomm Atheros wi-fi driver from qualcomm site
6. Download sound driver from RealTek site
Look at CD which additional driver are compatible with Windows 7 and install them.


Now everything is fine except Video.
There is an utility Intel Driver Update utility, which detect video but can not install the driver.
You may also download driver from Intel site directly.
But unfortunately it does not install.


It does not affect the work - you may still utilize your PC with "standard VGA" card with maximum resolution.
I am currently looking for a way to install video driver.


----------



## indianvisa (Nov 30, 2014)

AlexMoscow said:


> It can be installed. Even Windows 7 - 32
> 1. Go to Bios and change OS settings from Windows 8 to Windows 7
> 2. Install Windows 7
> 3. Install Intel Chipset Device Software from your CD
> ...


but you can't see videos or movies of higher resolution

what you can do is install combined community codec pack
and

follow the last step in this link

http://www.wintips.org/media-player-classic-error-code-0x8876086a/

but still i bet you cant play games with out a driver

instead of downloading each driver i used driver pack solution

and yes the driver update utility in intel's site doesn't work


----------



## indianvisa (Nov 30, 2014)

flavallee said:


> The *ASUS X553MA* series laptop appears to come with Windows 8.1 and supports up to 8 GB of DDR3 RAM.
> 
> It has drivers listed only for Windows 8.1 and not for Windows 7.
> 
> ...


both windows 7 and windows 8 will be supported

and yes there is no official support for windows 7 by asus


----------



## Enterprize_1701 (Dec 10, 2014)

AlexMoscow said:


> It can be installed. Even Windows 7 - 32
> 1. Go to Bios and change OS settings from Windows 8 to Windows 7
> 2. Install Windows 7
> 3. Install Intel Chipset Device Software from your CD
> ...


It take take a lot of time to find the VGA drivers for my Notebook Asus X553MA 90NB04X1-M02080.
I look it for Windows 7 Pro.
And I actualy find them on the Intel site.

It was the driver for the Bay Trail Platform- Windows 8.1/8* 32-bit driver, Windows 8.1/8 64-bit driver, or Windows 7 64-bit driver.

VGA Driver


----------



## Atomcze (Jan 11, 2015)

Download from this site 

http://drp.su/drivers/notebooks/?v=ASUS&m=X553MA&id=214639&l=en


----------

